# The question of gdb-7.4.1 in ports



## xiaopeng (May 30, 2012)

Today, I installed the newest GDB (the version is 7.4.1) from ports. When I debugged the program which loaded in QEMU by using the target remote localhost:1234, it printed a warning message

```
A handler for the OS ABI *FreeBSD ELF* is not built into this configure of GDB
```

I have googled for this question. It said I should add the --target option when configuring GDB. but I don't know how to add this option and its value. 

I have noticed that if I configure GDB from source downloaded from http://www.gnu.org, the target will be i386-unknown-freebsd9.0; if make the GDB from ports, it won't have the target (but I see the host will be i386-portbld-freebsd9.0. I don't know what is the difference between them.)


----------

